# Matt Hughes is a Prick



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Why does he have to treat GSP badly.

He keeps bringing up what he said to him post match while GSP already manned up and apologized to him in his changeroom after the fight. 

Matt Hughes needs to be dethroned!

GO GSP!

NaChOmAmA!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I have to agree, I was just saying the same thing in my other thread. I can't stand him. He is a great fighter and has entertaining fights, but personally I can't stand him


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

yeah i was like you're a **** head, gsp says one thing to you after all the spit you say


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah, like Hughes can he has never insulted another fighter. He hardly ever gives another fighter props for giving him a good fight.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Yeah, like Hughes can he has never insulted another fighter. He hardly ever gives another fighter props for giving him a good fight.


well i am not complaining being a **** like that aint bad  :thumbsup:


----------



## hubert (Sep 24, 2006)

Yea matt was acting like a little girl bringing up the incident even after such a long time has passed. GSP couldn't believe that he was still talking about it. Matt has to man up and show a little more "class" like joe rogan would say.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Matt Hughes is a [email protected] That's Matt's character and it suits him well! Still, I don't see GSP dethroning him! We'll have to put up with sh*t for two maybe three more years!


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

wtver he's gonna beat the shit outa him in a week...wut do u want him to do take GSP out on a date or something. GSP shouldn't of came into the ring and ran his mouth. Hughe's has already proven himself as the best welterweight and has defended his Title 7 times. GSP hasn't done shit so he should STFU and worry about beating Matt instead of comin into the ring with "I not impressed by your performance". Matt earned his right to be cocky.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Conor.M said:


> wtver he's gonna beat the shit outa him in a week...wut do u want him to do take GSP out on a date or something. GSP shouldn't of came into the ring and ran his mouth. Hughe's has already proven himself as the best welterweight and has defended his Title 7 times. GSP hasn't done shit so he should STFU and worry about beating Matt instead of comin into the ring with "I not impressed by your performance". Matt earned his right to be cocky.


GSP is the number #1 contender so he is allowed to talk sh*t. Who are you to tell him he can't?


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

totally agree hughes acts like school yard days....

just watch his face when he looses like when he lost to BJ....Redemption matty boy....cop it sweet.


----------



## RodneyPierce (Sep 24, 2006)

you guys crack me up, go to the wwe forums or something. Shoudl have never been said period, he can dwell on it as long as he wants, and I hope he stomps GSP's ass hardcore! Im sure there will be plenty of excuses on here after that fight...........


----------



## hubert (Sep 24, 2006)

Conor, its a thing called Ultimate Fighting, so they should let their skills in the octagon speak, instead of letting their mouths run. Matt complaining about it after so long is only making it look like the WWE. There's too much Baby Mama Drama over nothing. GSP already manned up and said sorry so Matt should have already dropped the incident instead of bringing it up. GSP hasn't said anything bad about matt after that but he did bring up that Matt keeps disrepecting him and I agree.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

hubert said:


> Conor, its a thing called Ultimate Fighting, so they should let their skills in the octagon speak, instead of letting their mouths run. Matt complaining about it after so long is only making it look like the WWE. There's too much Baby Mama Drama over nothing. GSP already manned up and said sorry so Matt should have already dropped the incident instead of bringing it up. GSP hasn't said anything bad about matt after that but he did bring up that Matt keeps disrepecting him and I agree.


*steel chair!*


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

"Hughes is a bit of a **** head, I'd fight Hughes". - Matt Serra


----------



## Crocopride (Oct 16, 2006)

F+ck Hughes Period end off this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RodneyPierce (Sep 24, 2006)

Serra would get stomped!


----------



## Twiggsy (Nov 12, 2006)

GSP said he talked in the dressing room with Matt. You don't know what he said. At least Matt can back up his talk with his actions in the octagon. Beat him before, will beat him again.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

hubert said:


> Yea matt was acting like a little girl bringing up the incident even after such a long time has passed. GSP couldn't believe that he was still talking about it. Matt has to man up and show a little more "class" like joe rogan would say.


You know GSP? You must since you know he couldn't believe it:laugh: 


I love how people come online and talk how they know what a fighter is thinking or what a fighter is going to do. people say Hughes is going to retire after his contract is up........he just said he wasn't.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

hubert said:


> Conor, its a thing called Ultimate Fighting, so they should let their skills in the octagon speak, instead of letting their mouths run. Matt complaining about it after so long is only making it look like the WWE. There's too much Baby Mama Drama over nothing. GSP already manned up and said sorry so Matt should have already dropped the incident instead of bringing it up. GSP hasn't said anything bad about matt after that but he did bring up that Matt keeps disrepecting him and I agree.


 I don't remember for sure, but did Joe or Mike ask a question that led Matt into talking about it? I don't remember for sure.:dunno:


----------



## Corpse (Jul 8, 2006)

I like Hughes as a fighter but for the first time I actually hope he loses. His arrogance he keeps displaying has become irratable and I am now fully rooting for GSP.


----------



## hubert (Sep 24, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> You know GSP? You must since you know he couldn't believe it:laugh:
> 
> 
> I love how people come online and talk how they know what a fighter is thinking or what a fighter is going to do. people say Hughes is going to retire after his contract is up........he just said he wasn't.


Did you not watch GSP through the video connection? You could see he was mad through his body and facial expressions. GSP was calm before Matt brought it up, but after, GSP's eyes popped wide open and his head started a left and right rotation. That is pretty good reason to assume he was angry and did not expect hughes to say what he said *again*. 

People were talking about the possibility of Hughes retiring through an online source Hughes: Two More Fights Before Retirement. Key word was Possibility. Matt Hughes, through one his interviews hinted that he might retire, started the rumor. But it is a rumor that had enough weight that Joe Rogan asked Matt Hughes about it, so you can't slam people for talking about it.



ROCKBASS03 said:


> I don't remember for sure, but did Joe or Mike ask a question that led Matt into talking about it? I don't remember for sure.:dunno:


I'm sure Joe or Mike asked something but Matt didn't have to go so in depth about the situation, talking about his feelings and crap. You were not asked a question by Oprah so man up and keep those emotions bottled up. Hughes was just causing unnecessary drama.


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Why does he have to treat GSP badly.
> 
> He keeps bringing up what he said to him post match while GSP already manned up and apologized to him in his changeroom after the fight.
> 
> ...


Probably just to mess with his mental game...
not sure how well it is actually working :dunno:


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

*GSP will win*

Hughes is just one of those guys that has always won...sure Matt Hughes is a good fighter...but a lot of his victorys are cans...sure hes fought some guys recently but pfftt GSP has beaten the same people.

No matter what, it will be one hell of a fight.

How much do you guys have riding on it?

NaChOmAmA


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

Matt didn't bring up the incident. Rogan asked Matt about GSP's post-fight comment he made after the Penn fight, and Matt responded. 

Matt speaks his mind. But he's always willing to give respect to a fighter where it's due, and he's given a lot to GSP.


----------



## MrLee (Nov 12, 2006)

*^*

It's all just fight hype. GSP was told to say that crap. Stir it up, sell more PPVs. That's how they do.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Serra that lil long island boy wants none of Hughes or GSP. Got great respect for both fighters...but when u are then champ u can talk all u want

GSP allowed to talk shit? I dont think so Hughes beat him in the 1st round already, he will beat the "new and improved GSP" in 3....sorry Canada


----------



## Black Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

guys, Hughes didnt go and bring up this topic and start talkin about it...Goldie asked him about it, and he answered the question. Big Deal.


----------



## jaystealth (Oct 15, 2006)

*Word*



Corpse said:


> I like Hughes as a fighter but for the first time I actually hope he loses. His arrogance he keeps displaying has become irratable and I am now fully rooting for GSP.


Matt Hughes is the ugly American!


----------



## IlliniPhil (Oct 16, 2006)

It's pre-fight drama, guys. Goldie did his job in asking Matt about it and Matt did his job in answering. It just sells more PPV's.

Matt gives GSP props for being a great fighter and I don't think he is disrespecting him at all. Anyway, it's gonna be a great fight.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Hughes is just one of those guys that has always won...sure Matt Hughes is a good fighter...but a lot of his victorys are cans...sure hes fought some guys recently but pfftt GSP has beaten the same people.
> 
> No matter what, it will be one hell of a fight.
> 
> ...


o yes all of his victories are cans. sean sherk, carlos newton twice, frank trigg who was decent at the time, gsp, royce gracie was old but no can, and bj penn most recently, o yeah and he also beat hayoto sakurai. Yep they all sound like cans too me. 

Yes matt hughes has beat some cans like that peice of shit joe riggs and frank the second time and some people from the early days but it is wrong to say that most of his victories are cans. i did a count on ufc.com and in my opinion 5 victories were cans and the other 9 were good fighters.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

BrAinDeaD said:


> Matt didn't bring up the incident. Rogan asked Matt about GSP's post-fight comment he made after the Penn fight, and Matt responded.
> 
> Matt speaks his mind. But he's always willing to give respect to a fighter where it's due, and he's given a lot to GSP.


That's right man that's what I was thinking I can't believe this thread went 3 pages without someone saying this! Hughes didn't bring it up you guys need to calm down! And why is it ok for GSP to talk shit in the ring and burst Hughes bubble in front of thousands of fans, but he's a ****head for bringing it up and calling him out on it. Even though he didn't, Rogan asked him. GSP nuthuggers are completely unbelievable it boggles my mind how you guys can be so unbelieveably bias over him. 

Hughes x 7 time defending champ + slight shit talk = Lynch the ****head

GSP x never been champ x lost to the champ he talks shit to + call that champ out and embarrasses him in front of hundreds of thousands of fans right after he has the biggest win of his career = I want to hug his hairy canadian nuts 

How's that work??

I'll say for the record I do think Matt can be a ****head most of the time but this was not a case of one of those times at all.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

I just think Matt needs a beating and GSP will administer that beating next weekend!

I enjoy seeing the almighty champion that everyone loves getting their heads knocked in!

One of my fav matches is Rich vs Anderson. I won money off that fight because everyone thought Rich was unbeatable...hes the UFC champ! He therefore cannot loose ever!

Ohwell Anderson showed them that Rich isnt as dominant as everyone thought.

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Why does he have to treat GSP badly.
> 
> He keeps bringing up what he said to him post match while GSP already manned up and apologized to him in his changeroom after the fight.
> 
> ...


Yeah for sure, well said, I was gonna post this thread until I saw yours, he just sat there like a smug son of a ***** again and brought up old stupid stuff that GSP already apologized for ....... I have to admit, he did seem a lot more cool and collected, GSP seemed a tad intimidated to me, but maybe it was just the interview


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

grnlt said:


> Serra that lil long island boy wants none of Hughes or GSP. Got great respect for both fighters...but when u are then champ u can talk all u want
> 
> GSP allowed to talk shit? I dont think so Hughes beat him in the 1st round already, he will beat the "new and improved GSP" in 3....sorry Canada


If GSP comes in confidently, I think he should win, even though Vegas odd makers have given the fight to Hughes ... I just worry about the ring rust since GSP hasn't fought in a while, and I worry that he still might be a bit intimidated


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

i feel bad for matt no one likes him but he brings it on himself... gsp is gonna win and then i wanna see what matt says.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> That's right man that's what I was thinking I can't believe this thread went 3 pages without someone saying this! Hughes didn't bring it up you guys need to calm down! And why is it ok for GSP to talk shit in the ring and burst Hughes bubble in front of thousands of fans, but he's a ****head for bringing it up and calling him out on it. Even though he didn't, Rogan asked him. GSP nuthuggers are completely unbelievable it boggles my mind how you guys can be so unbelieveably bias over him.
> 
> Hughes x 7 time defending champ + slight shit talk = Lynch the ****head
> 
> ...


C'mon ... in fairness we do NOT know if his Canadian nuts are hairy ..lol


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> That's right man that's what I was thinking I can't believe this thread went 3 pages without someone saying this! Hughes didn't bring it up you guys need to calm down! And why is it ok for GSP to talk shit in the ring and burst Hughes bubble in front of thousands of fans, but he's a ****head for bringing it up and calling him out on it. Even though he didn't, Rogan asked him. GSP nuthuggers are completely unbelievable it boggles my mind how you guys can be so unbelieveably bias over him.
> 
> Hughes x 7 time defending champ + slight shit talk = Lynch the ****head
> 
> ...


Great Post!

This GSP nuthugging is just getting *WAY* out of hand, I mean wtf does Matt have to do to get some respect? People say he was fought cans, that is some of the dumbest shit I have ever heard, there is only so many people that have been in the WW division in the UFC, and Matt has beat the best of em. Who does he have to beat, ****ing Fedor? 

Is it just me or does it seem like all most all of the GSP fans give almost no respect to the 7 time defending champ, and all of the Hughes fans realize GSP is a great fighter, and it will be a good fight. 

And in my mind anyone who said that Hughes brought up what GSP said after the Penn fight, well there post should just be deleted. After saying nothing else you say can hold any water, it just shows how unbelievably biased you are if you can't realize he was *asked* the question.

If Hughes loses, I will say GSP is a great fighter, if he wins I will say GSP is a great fighter. And I think almost all of the Hughes fans on here will say the same thing. But I just have this feeling that if GSP wins, all the GSP fans are just going to say how shitty Hughes is and how amazing GSP is. And if GSP losses there will be countless excuses, broken rib, he was sick, his dog died, someone hit him in the knee with a lead pipe before the fight, that type of bs. 

All the Hughes fans are non-biased enough to give respect to GSP (Hughes does constantly as well), and if you don't it just shows how smart you guys really are.


----------



## RodneyPierce (Sep 24, 2006)

CashKola said:


> All the Hughes fans are non-biased enough to give respect to GSP (Hughes does constantly as well), and if you don't it just shows how smart you guys really are.



YESSSSSS!!!!! This guy knows what he is talkign about, finally someone! I have seen a few good posters on here that actually make sence!!!!!!!!!! Amen CashKola, keep it real bro, nice to see someone with there head on straight, and not licking GSP's NUTS!


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

Conor.M said:


> wtver he's gonna beat the shit outa him in a week...wut do u want him to do take GSP out on a date or something. GSP shouldn't of came into the ring and ran his mouth. Hughe's has already proven himself as the best welterweight and has defended his Title 7 times.* GSP hasn't done shit *so he should STFU and worry about beating Matt instead of comin into the ring with "I not impressed by your performance". Matt earned his right to be cocky.


Karo Parysian, Frank Trigg (was owned), and 1 time Hughes conquerer BJ Penn all account for what GSP _has done_ thus far. 

I can tell you this. Hughes has had a number of moments where his mouth became a little loose, as GSP's did after Hughes' fight with BJ Penn fight.

Matt Hughes (UFC 50 prefight interview) _"...the 'canadian' welterweight champion....boy that doesn't mean alot to me"_

That was as highly as uncalled for as was GSP's actions after MH's victory over Penn.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> That's right man that's what I was thinking I can't believe this thread went 3 pages without someone saying this! Hughes didn't bring it up you guys need to calm down! And why is it ok for GSP to talk shit in the ring and burst Hughes bubble in front of thousands of fans, but he's a ****head for bringing it up and calling him out on it. Even though he didn't, Rogan asked him. GSP nuthuggers are completely unbelievable it boggles my mind how you guys can be so unbelieveably bias over him.
> 
> Hughes x 7 time defending champ + slight shit talk = Lynch the ****head
> 
> ...


This was a great post. I like GSP and have no problem with what he said, but Matt did nothing wrong here he was asked and gave a repectful answer. I like GSP but the nuthugging is getting outta hand. Hughes desereves his repect and deserves to be somewhat cocky.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Alright in all fairness Matt Hughes is the best Welterweight, and he deserves to be cocky because he has defended so many times. However, some of the *hit he says is so dumb it blows my mind. During the interview at the TUF 4 finale when he was saying(paraphrasing can't remeber exact quote) "I've defended my title so many times I can't even count that high." Hahahaha go back to Community College farmboy. And then on the TUF 4 episode when he said "It's obvious your avoiding me......etc." regarding GSP leaving the training center. Ya it was pretty obvious that GSP was avoiding him, but this just seemed totally unnecessary to bring it up. Hughes tries to do a nice thing by taking everyone out to dinner and totally makes himself look like an ass by trying to get under GSP's skin. Not to mention calling Din Thomas' lips big. There goes pretty much every black fan he ever had. I also thought it was funny how he was saying that BJ Penn showed how GSP was beatable and showed his weaknesses. But what about when Hughes fought BJ? Don't get me wrong I hate BJ Penn, but he kicked Matt's ass the first fight, and was kicking his ass for the first two rounds at UFC 63. All in all, I think Hughes is a great fighter and for the most part he seems like a nice guy, but when he speaks before he thinks, some pretty dumb *hit can come out of his mouth.


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

"...but GSP is such a nice guy, and Matt is a big meanie, and poor GSP, big bully Matt Hughes is makin fun of him, booh ooh, GSP is such a nice guy, how can Matt be so mean..I wanna hug GSP so he can cry into my shoulder and tell me how sad and intimidated he is that Matt is being mean to him and won't be his friend, and how he is phycologically and mentally hurt by it.....booh ooh...I think the UFC should put Hughe's into time-out for being a bully towards GSP" ......SHUT THE FU CK UP.... Matt Hughes is the champ...he's ben the champ for a long time, he's the one to respect, GSP is the underdog in this fight so he should STFU about respect, he can run his mouth all he wants after he's defended the title 7 times against the best in the world. He's never held a title, he had his shot and he got beat. Seriously I'm gettin tired of everyone hugging on GSP nuts, everyone should just shut the **** up about GSP already. you guys are all the same ppl that thought BJ Penn would own Hughes. Give Hughes some ****in respect already...who cares if he said some shit about GSP...GSP is a big boy I'm sure he can take it, this is MMA not Blind-date. I can't wait to come on this site after Hughe's beats GSPussy down and I can hear all you guys ***** and make excuses for him. GSP is def. the number one contendor and he's beaten some good fighters, but he hasn't done anything to earn the right to run his mouth and talk about respect and step into the ring after Hughes wins a fight. If I was Hughes I would of knocked his ass back to Canada when he pulled that shit, GSP should just be happy he's finally getting his title shot instead of *****in about respect and Hughes not kissing his ass like everyone does here. Can't wait to see Hughes shut this guy up. Hughes by TKO 3rd round.


_"....Not to mention calling Din Thomas' lips big. There goes pretty much every black fan he ever had."_.........lol, hahahaha... that's awsome.......... prolly the best thing I've ever read on this forum, hands down bro.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

asskicker said:


> This was a great post. I like GSP and have no problem with what he said, but Matt did nothing wrong here he was asked and gave a repectful answer. I like GSP but the nuthugging is getting outta hand. Hughes desereves his repect and deserves to be somewhat cocky.


He gave an answer but he also omitted an important point - GSP came to him afterward and took the big step of apologizing. Maybe Matt wasn't the one who brought it up but if he's going to talk about what happened then tell the whole story ...... whatever, it's MMA, can't talk about "hurt" feelings I suppose


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> He hardly ever gives another fighter props for giving him a good fight.


------------------------------------------------------------------------
As much as I respect him as a fighter I have to agree with that statement, I find that sometimes even when he does compliment someone, no more than two seconds later he's making a bad comment about that same person.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Yea so what we are all saying is...Matt Hughes is indeed a ****!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> I just think Matt needs a beating and GSP will administer that beating next weekend!
> 
> I enjoy seeing the almighty champion that everyone loves getting their heads knocked in!
> 
> ...


Seems Hughes isnt' all that popular. Majority of people seems to like bashing him on this site. 

Like others said,this talk isn't about arrogance,its about selling PPV and pre-fight marketing. Hughes is a UFC champion and everytime he makes someone angry,it just gets things more juiced up. GSP walked into the ring on Hughes after his fight. If Matt Hughes would have done that on GSP you all would have been all over Hughes for being disrespectful,but regardless it hypes the upcoming fight more and that will continue to help UFC grow and prosper and that will mean better things for the other UFC fighters long term.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> He gave an answer but he also omitted an important point - GSP came to him afterward and took the big step of apologizing. Maybe Matt wasn't the one who brought it up but if he's going to talk about what happened then tell the whole story ...... whatever, it's MMA, can't talk about "hurt" feelings I suppose


Yeah he came to him to apologize big deal he shouldn't have said it to begin with why is this even a discussion we sound like a bunch of pussies I don't understand why it is such a big deal that Hughes said something that could possibly be considered disrespectful. You guys act like this shit never happens it's driving me crazy how offended you guys are getting over this. This shouldn't even be a discussion it's ridiculous.


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

Matt Hughes said he wants to beat up George and knock him out.

Yeah, knock out victory, that's what we associate Hughes with. Just like when he 'slammed and knocked out' Carlos Newton... right.

I hope GSP busts up Hughes like he busted up mini-Matt (Sherk).


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Matt Hughes said he wants to beat up George and knock him out.
> 
> Yeah, knock out victory, that's what we associate Hughes with. Just like when he 'slammed and knocked out' Carlos Newton... right.
> 
> I hope GSP busts up Hughes like he busted up mini-Matt (Sherk).


Name me *one* guy GSP has KOed.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Name me *one* guy GSP has KOed.


Didn't he KO Jay Hieron?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> Didn't he KO Jay Hieron?


Nope.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

*Respect*

I still feel that even though shit happens to you...you are a professional fighter and should NEVER be a **** to another fighter. Matt Hughes has this "Im the best in the world" thing about him. He just needs to get schooled by better fighters...just to pay him back for the schooling he has done to fighters that arent as good as him. 

Matt Hughes is a good fighter...but not that good. People have now grabbed onto Matt Hughes as the indestructable fighter since Rich got owned.

My fav was how people figured Matt Hughes could take Anderson! 

Matt Hughes is very overrated...and has fought a bunch of Cans...Ive had this debate before...yes yes yes, hes fought some good people in the UFC...8 or whatever fights. But hes 40 something and 4 or whatever. The rest of his fights are against cans. 

GSP will own him.

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

ur a retard man


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Conor.M said:


> ur a retard man


Thanks man!

Great comment! Thanks for coming out.

Rather than explain why you think im retarded or offer any sort of personal insight into the situation...you call me names.

Let me guess!

Matt Hughes is your favourite and you love Tito Ortiz and Sean Sherk?

Nub

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

hahaa, look at my avator guy u think I like tito ortiz


----------



## Conor.M (Nov 8, 2006)

u just call me a noob u ****in nerd, I don't have to explain mysef, anyone who knows anything about MMA can read ur posts and they know u know shi t about shit....."matt hughes has fought a bunch of cans" go post on sherdog or something bro you don't know wut ur talkin about


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

I do not like Matt Hughes. He's a great fighter, and was one of my favorites... it's kinda TUF's fault for making him a loser.

It's like Shonie Carter. Didn't know shit about him till the show, now I think he is the weirdest guy in the world. Same thing with Hughes, didn't know him til the show and now he's so popular you still him talking all the time. The guy is a ****wad.

That's all there is to it. I've had this debate before in another thread.... something to do with people hating on Diego Sanchez or somebody.

If you know these guys only as fighters, you base them off of how they fight. Now you know them as people, so the fans change sides and people begin to "identify" with the "nicer" guy or the "****head." If GSP or Hughes was never on TUF, or if Hughes didn't explode in popularity to where he has to be interviewed, nobody would be on these bandwagons.

I do not like Hughes, because he is a ****wad. Hasn't changed how I think about how he fights. I know when he will win, or lose, but I don't root for him anymore. That's all that should be. You shouldn't be worrying about who is gonna win because of who they like.

I WANT St. Pierre to win, however I think he is going to win this fight. He is extremely determined, and Hughes is starting to get a little bit overconfident.

Don't put too much stock into the BJ Penn fight. Hughes would have lost if Penn didn't gas out and die so bad. He was all over him before then. I didn't see Penn fight GSP, but I didn't hear of a similar aftermath. Hughes is going to fight a real fighter... and before the flames let's think:

Last Hughes fights--- BJ Penn (no conditioning, would have probably won.) Royce Gracie (I love the guy too and he is a legend but come on... not to mention Gracie got 400K for that fight vs. Hughes 100K, who won. Ridiculous) And before that I forget who Hughes fought last, wasn't it Joe Riggs? I like Riggs but he's not in Hughes class.

It's been awhile since Hughes has had a real "championship" fight. GSP is better conditioned than Penn, so he isn't going to die like Penn did. GSP is not going to go down as quickly as Gracie did and have no way to escape anything. And GSP is just, not Joe Riggs... You guys should look at this fight more carefully in terms of the fight itself, not who is cooler.

My prediction is GSP is going to sneak in triangle... but that's just a guess.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Conor.M said:


> u just call me a noob u ****in nerd, I don't have to explain mysef, anyone who knows anything about MMA can read ur posts and they know u know shi t about shit....."matt hughes has fought a bunch of cans" go post on sherdog or something bro you don't know wut ur talkin about



Actually what he really stated was that Matt has fought tough matches but only since he came to the UFC. I don't know who he has fought out side the UFC but if you'd like to enlighten us on why/whynot those other fights were/were not soup cans please tell us. Cause right now...no one has shown evidence.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Why does he have to treat GSP badly.
> 
> He keeps bringing up what he said to him post match while GSP already manned up and apologized to him in his changeroom after the fight.
> 
> ...



The funny part about that, is if you watch the Penn fight, Matt Hughes says something to GSP through the fence, thats why GSP came into the octagon.
Then Hughes *****es about it.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Conor.M said:


> u just call me a noob u ****in nerd, I don't have to explain mysef, anyone who knows anything about MMA can read ur posts and they know u know shi t about shit....."matt hughes has fought a bunch of cans" go post on sherdog or something bro you don't know wut ur talkin about


hahahaha classic man, classic!

So everyone is posting saying Im an idiot and I know nothing about MMA?

Well you are the first to point this out to me.

Im glad you dont like those shitty fighters I mentioned, because if you did, you would be a nub!

First off - Matt Hughes has only fought UFC people...who in reality arent that great in the grand scheme of things. If he was in pride...he would be an average fighter. Matt Hughes wouldnt be 40 - 4.

Most of his victories are cans man...check it out. Most of the UFC fighters are considered international Cans...they couldnt compete in the big show!

UFC Matches
Valeri Ignatov (0 - 2) Matt beats him by decision
Marcelo Aguiar (2-3) Matt wins - TKO by cut
Dennis Hallman (37-12) looses by submission
Carlos Newton (13 - 10) Wins by slam
Hayato Sakurai (29-7) wins by tko
Carlos Newton again by tko
Gil Castillo (8-5) wins by tko cut
Sean Sherk (31-2) wins by decision
Frank Trigg (13-5) wins by submission
BJ Penn (10-4) looses by submission
Renato Verissimo (5 - 4) wins by decision
George St Pierre (12 - 1) wins by submissios
Frank trigg win by submission
Joe Rigs (25 - 8) win by submission
Royce Gracie (13 - 3) wins by TKO
BJ Penn by TKO

Now for some analysis


4 of these guys are nobodies with shitty records
Carlos Newton beat him in the first match in my opinion
Sean Sherk sucks more than Hughes does so hed better win that fight
Looses against Hallman and BJ Penn
Only avenges the BJ Penn victory because Penn injured himself
The Win over Royce shouldnt count...Royce shouldnt be fighting anymore
Frank Trigg is overrated
Joe Riggs is overrated
GSP beat himself in that match...he was in complete control the first round...then got caught *rookie mistake it was his first loss ever*

So all that being said...hes fought a lot of overrated nobodies who have padded scores by beating other overrated nobodies.

The only people that I give credit to Hughes for are:

BJ Penn (not really)
GSP (not really)
Sean Sherk (not really)

I dont know guys...but am I the only guy that thinks Matt Hughes is overrated?


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Name me *one* guy GSP has KOed.


Hughes is the one saying he wants to knock out GSP. As far as I'm concerned he's never had a KO victory in the UFC.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Name me *one* guy GSP has KOed.


Well, it was a TKO on strikes that's pretty much a KO, besides, don't you remember how he nailed him with that one shot and the guy just dropped to his knees ... BOOM ... I think GSP can knock people out, but he's also got a lot of finesse and finishes and or dominates people on the ground


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> Well, it was a TKO on strikes that's pretty much a KO, besides, don't you remember how he nailed him with that one shot and the guy just dropped to his knees ... BOOM ... I think GSP can knock people out, but he's also got a lot of finesse and finishes and or dominates people on the ground


I'm talking about Jay Hieron again of course


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Matt Hughes is the shit talker and not GSP. 

But it all doesnt matter

we will see who will come out with the W this coming weekend!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> hahahaha classic man, classic!
> 
> So everyone is posting saying Im an idiot and I know nothing about MMA?
> 
> ...


 I don't say you are an idiot, but just because you have your opinion doesn't make you right. This isn't a thing on what if hughes was in Pride, or what your opinion is. He beat Pierre, Pierre didn't beat himself. Ignorant reasons.
All fighters go through what people call cans at one point. Doesn't mean they are any less of a fighter.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> I don't say you are an idiot, but just because you have your opinion doesn't make you right. This isn't a thing on what if hughes was in Pride, or what your opinion is. He beat Pierre, Pierre didn't beat himself. Ignorant reasons.
> All fighters go through what people call cans at one point. Doesn't mean they are any less of a fighter.


Great Post.

It really pisses me off when people say that GSP would of won if he didn't get cought in that armbar, or BJ lost because he was gassed. OK well that is part of the fight, you have to have good cardio, and not get cought in armbars. Whats next, well (Canadian fighter here) had the fight won, but then Chuck hit really hard in the face over and over, so I don't count that fight when I look at who he has fought. 

And people say Hughes wouldn't be any good in Pride, well he might not, without a cage or elbows, but I don't think those guys can come in the octagon and dominate Hughes. 

I had some other things I was going to touch on, but I just can't remember anymore. Just wait until the fight, I am not saying Hughes is going to win, because GSP is a damn good fighter, but Hughes will put up a fight, and will not make excuses.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

CashKola said:


> Just wait until the fight, I am not saying Hughes is going to win, because GSP is a damn good fighter, but Hughes will put up a fight, and make excuses.


he sure will make excuses after he looses :cheeky4:   :thumbsup: 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> he sure will make excuses after he looses :cheeky4:   :thumbsup:
> 
> NaChOmAmA


Ha, I forgot to add the not.


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

*Hell ya he is!*

OK, I'm watching UFC65: Countdown and have lost more respect for Huges.

Sounds like GSP beat himself in his last fight with Huges - he went in it with a very different attitude towards Matt than he has now.

GO GSP!!!!!!!!!!! I want to see his respectful ass with that belt!


----------



## lfaris (Oct 15, 2006)

its rediculous that people try to discredit matt hughes record in the octagon the fact is he did beat all those people and he has defended his title over and over. BJ penn dosent have the heart to beat hughes. GSP dosent have the killer instinct to beat hughes. and im sure after he wins there will be yet more excuses why although matt still has the belt "he was losing" . GET OVER IT just b/c you dont like his personality of his fighting style that dosent mean he isnt one bad ass mother ****er. So get of the gsp nutt sac and get ready for him to get beat down like the rest.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

All the hughes hate should stop...no matter what anyone says he's still the greatest Welterweight of all time.


and NO, i'm actually NOT a hughes fan. I can't believe Matt Serra called Hughes a ****head after his win...he would get SLAUGHTERED by hughes if they ever fought.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Carlos Newton beat him in the first match in my opinion
> Sean Sherk sucks more than Hughes does so hed better win that fight
> Looses against Hallman and BJ Penn
> Only avenges the BJ Penn victory because Penn injured himself
> ...



You also have to understand many of these people are nothing special ONLY BECAUSE Hughes is around. If there was no matt hughes (And GSP), the WW division would be set at a lower level and you would have to consider Sherk and Trigg to be top notch fighters. I still give sherk much respect, but do believe his abilities are limited. What do you expect, every fight to be a combination of Fedor vs Crocop or Shogun?

There cannot be only "Cans" and "Amazing fighters", there are many levels in between and Trigg and sherk were both legitimate contenders to the title. If anything, Matt hughes taking care of them should make you respect hughes more. Try not to judge him for his insensitive comments


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

i hope Hughes breaks pierre


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Not gonna happen maniac!

And tim is gonna loose his belt too!

3 Xyience champs go down in a row!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## FunkDoctor (Jul 20, 2006)

*I got a ton of respect for Hughes fighting game but he's still a ****head.

The jackass had been talking shit on GSP BEFORE Hughes' fight with BJ. Then to top it off he acts like a complete cowardly girl by smiling to his face, shaking his hand and accepting his apology then 2 secs later talking shit on him. Thats a real ***** move.....:thumbsdown: 

Matt keeps talking about a "mental advantage"....apparently GSP is in his head. GSP has not even said anything about that but if you listen to Matt he's always analyzing Georges' fights. Here's some facts and reasons why Hughes is the one who is scared:

A) the first time they fought GSP was only 21 with less then 10 fights, idolized him; and was nervous as shit YET still held his own until he got caught with a rookie mistake.....and don't discredit that, funny how the same people who do don't think Matt wouldn't get caught by Hallman, no different.

B) GSP is evolving in every fight he has (not discrediting Matt who is too) but an evolving and maturing St. Pierre who cleared out the division is a scary thing.

C) GSP has done BETTER against the same competition. YES thats right BETTER.

GSP tore Trigg like some gnub, and owned Sherk the man who deserves the props is BJ. He bust up Georges for ONE rd, and it really was a thumb and clipping his nose with an uppercut. He was NEVER in any real trouble...and he went onto slame him several times.

Hughes on the otherhand, got dominated for TWO rds. Got busted up just as much and was in serious danger TWICE!! As doctor's have confirmed BJ had busted his ribs....prior to that Matt looked like a complete gnub in there and every last Hugh hugger was gasping thinking he's done until that miracle. Penn's injury was obvious; Matt was getting skooled on his feet (as he usually does hence the numerous takedown attempts) then suddenly in the 3rd the whole fight changes (LMFAO!!!). You must be completely jaded if you think that was a result of anything Matt did considering his head was locked in a sub and his face was blue at the end of rd 2.....

Anyways as much as Hughes runs his mouth he's fully aware of that and thats why HE is the one stressing this mental thing because he must know that there is PLENTY of reason to be worried about St. Pierre; November 18th 2006 there WILL be a NEW WW Champ and big mouth Country Breakfast will be exposed!!11unoeleven*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

> Hughes is the one saying he wants to knock out GSP. As far as I'm concerned he's never had a KO victory in the UFC.


That's exactly what I was thinking. A lot of people say who can GSP knock out? The question, is who can Hughes knock out? It's no questions Hughes is a ground beast but seriously, you can't sit there and say GSP will never knock out a guy who has never knocked anyone else out (wow GG sentence.)


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

FunkDoctor said:


> *I got a ton of respect for Hughes fighting game but he's still a ****head.
> 
> The jackass had been talking shit on GSP BEFORE Hughes' fight with BJ. Then to top it off he acts like a complete cowardly girl by smiling to his face, shaking his hand and accepting his apology then 2 secs later talking shit on him. Thats a real ***** move.....:thumbsdown:
> 
> ...



Amen man!

Finally, another person that thinks Hughes is a chump! Hes an asshole and deserves to be dismantled this weekend!

I also agree that Hughes looked like a N00B against BJ in the 2nd fight until he dislocated his rib. Ohwell, let Matt Hughes and his Xyience think what he wants. When hes getting a beating from GSP he will know that hes made a mistake and apologize after the fight...yea right. I am just waiting to hear the excuses on here when Hughes looses.

OH HE WAS SICK! DID YOU SEE HIM COMING DOWN TO THE CAGE! HE DIDNT LOOK LIKE HIMSELF...OH HE THREW THE MATCH IT WAS FIXED! HE WAS SHITTING HIS PANTS IN THE BACK AND DANA WHITE MADE HIM FIGHT!

hmmm sounds like Rich Franklin fans excuses...

we shall see what people have to see once GSP has the belt!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

I have lost no respect for both of the fighters.They are told to say these things just to stir it up and have a little rivaly thing going. Doing this sells more tickets. More tickets = More money = better shows.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

xactly, whoever wins they will deserve it. people get way to caught up about what fighters do, they are fighters and should be appreciated as fighters not based on what they act like. The drive to become the best can come from anywhere, evil or good and will be expressed accordingly.Judge fighters for there fighting nor for there words.Nick diaz acts like an ass all the time but hes not a bad guy.


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

I hope Pierre wins so Hughes can go back to making a glutton of himself at the breakfast table. Please make Hughes' life less complicated, George!


----------



## FunkDoctor (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

FunkDoctor said:


>


Very Nice!

Love that pic!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Did Hughes piss in your cornflakes or something?

Hughes could eat a puppy while clubbing a baby seal in the Octagon, and I'd still be a fan. Is he a prick? Probably, but who cares? The guy is one of the greatest champions of today. He never backed down from a challenge, and has defeated some of the best WW's in the world.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Damone said:


> Did Hughes piss in your cornflakes or something?
> 
> Hughes could eat a puppy while clubbing a baby seal in the Octagon, and I'd still be a fan. Is he a prick? Probably, but who cares? The guy is one of the greatest champions of today. He never backed down from a challenge, and has defeated some of the best WW's in the world.


LOL, look at his record, it tells it all...

Matt Hughes, 40-4, With wins over Royce Gracie, BJ Penn, GSP, Sean Shrek (ill get back to his guy in a second.)
Carlos Newton X2 , Frank Trigg X2, Joe Riggs. These are the big names of Matt huges. HAHAHAH Carlos and Frank are more are less the best of the cans.

Yes given the names BJ Penn, GSP, Royce Gracie, Sean Shrek are big, but we all knew what the outcome of the Gracie match was going to be, just like Tito Ortiz and Ken Shamrock, we all wanted Tito to loose, but we knew he wouldn't.

BJ Penn, well it's now tied 1 to 1, because Matt hughes lost to Penn.

Sean Shrek, if you look at him. He's just a chump too.

GSP lost, but he was beating Hughes in the first round, until the arm bar, and if it would have went to a second round Matt would have lost his belt, but none the less GSP lost, but that will be changed as of 18th.

But other than thoes fights that Hughes has, He's fought no bodies. So with thoes people, Matt Huges is 9 and 1, with a hole bunch of wins from cans.


Sorry people, your champ is just a chump. And just you wait and see how dominate GSP will be when he has Hughes turtled up, and having it handed too him. Hughes needs to get his head out of his ass, and realize that he hasn't fought any great names, besides thoes 4(but i dont count Sean Sherk a great name)

LOL, you guys never look at the facts. You guys just say "my fighter is the best, and no matter how hard you try and show me that my fighter is good ill just call you names and say you are stupid because it's easier for me to call you names then to find out facts".

Hehehe, you might not like what im saying, but you know it's true.:cheeky4:


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

FunkDoctor said:


>


thats awsome.........lol

I hope it would by KO instead though


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

daman5 said:


> LOL, look at his record, it tells it all...
> 
> Matt Hughes, 40-4, With wins over Royce Gracie, BJ Penn, GSP, Sean Shrek (ill get back to his guy in a second.)
> Carlos Newton X2 , Frank Trigg X2, Joe Riggs. These are the big names of Matt huges. HAHAHAH Carlos and Frank are more are less the best of the cans.
> ...


Dude, who the hell else is he supposed to fight? Those names you mentioned are pretty substantial. Sherk is not a can either, he's only lost to GSP and hughes. I personally don't like hughes either, but he is definitely one of the best WW's in mma history.


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

daman5 said:


> LOL, look at his record, it tells it all...
> 
> Matt Hughes, 40-4, With wins over Royce Gracie, BJ Penn, GSP, Sean Shrek (ill get back to his guy in a second.)
> Carlos Newton X2 , Frank Trigg X2, Joe Riggs. These are the big names of Matt huges. HAHAHAH Carlos and Frank are more are less the best of the cans.
> ...


Wow here you go again.....Even though I hate HUghes he is still an amazing fighter and where do you get off by saying he hasn't fought great names most of the people they put in front of him deserve to be there and saying Sherk is not a great name that just pisses me off....Sherk is now going to come out of the water and tear you to pieces just for that....Like I said you no nothing sherk has only lost twice and one NC in his whole career he lost to an amazing GSP and went all 5 rounds with Hughes. Your problem is you dont know the facts at all and nothing about mma...just like we told you a million times. I bet you know nothing about GSP either so in my eyes you are the biggest CHUMP on this whole forum........calling sean sherk a chump i should knock you out for that.....lol


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

There's no point in trying to downplay Hughes. Without question he is the best WW in the UFC ever and arguably in the world as well and has been for a while.

Talking down Hughes won't help Georges win.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> Wow here you go again.....Even though I hate HUghes he is still an amazing fighter and where do you get off by saying he hasn't fought great names most of the people they put in front of him deserve to be there and saying Sherk is not a great name that just pisses me off....Sherk is now going to come out of the water and tear you to pieces just for that....Like I said you no nothing sherk has only lost twice and one NC in his whole career he lost to an amazing GSP and went all 5 rounds with Hughes. Your problem is you dont know the facts at all and nothing about mma...just like we told you a million times. I bet you know nothing about GSP either so in my eyes you are the biggest CHUMP on this whole forum........calling sean sherk a chump i should knock you out for that.....lol


Man In the WORLD of MMA (not just UFC) Sherk is a Chump, yes hes beaten a lot of cans to get his record to where its at, but to say hes good is an overstatement.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

speedythief said:


> There's no point in trying to downplay Hughes. Without question he is the best WW in the UFC ever and arguably in the world as well and has been for a while.
> 
> Talking down Hughes won't help Georges win.


lol, I just can't wait to see how he is when he faces GSP again.

Imagine fighting this WORLD title holder, and your GSP. You'd be nervous too. But hughes had nothing on him when they met. I just hope that this mentality hits GSP again.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> Dude, who the hell else is he supposed to fight? Those names you mentioned are pretty substantial. Sherk is not a can either, he's only lost to GSP and hughes. I personally don't like hughes either, but he is definitely one of the best WW's in mma history.


Lol, the best? hahah not even close. Theres names out there that would tear him apart, hes the best WW in UFC history..... maybe.

It's like saying Rich Franklin was the best champ in history. OF COURSE HE GOOD HE FIGHTS NO BODIES. (yes he fought some people but for the most party NOBODIES)


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

*DAMAN5 is a Prick...new Headline*



daman5 said:


> Lol, the best? hahah not even close. Theres names out there that would tear him apart, hes the best WW in UFC history..... maybe.
> 
> It's like saying Rich Franklin was the best champ in history. OF COURSE HE GOOD HE FIGHTS NO BODIES. (yes he fought some people but for the most party NOBODIES)


dude shut your trap they put the best 170 pounders in front of him he beat gracie who cut down to that weight....he might be older but come on now he beat Penn also who is an amzing fighter........there is no welter weight class in pride so how about you tell us smart ass who he could fight....I think he is goign to lose to St-Pierre and I hate hughes but dont mock his talent because you know nothing.....so prove me wrong give 5 guys in the 170lbs class that ius better they some of the guys he beat lol arrogant prick


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Man In the WORLD of MMA (not just UFC) Sherk is a Chump, yes hes beaten a lot of cans to get his record to where its at, but to say hes good is an overstatement.


Your a can Sherk has fought some good fighters.......you tell me how Sherk is a chump when he is little weight champ and last all 5 rounds with the best. Sherk will be light weight champ for a long time.....why dont you tell me who is ready to beat sherk right now Mr I know everything about mma...


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> dude shut your trap they put the best 170 pounders in front of him he beat gracie who cut down to that weight....he might be older but come on now he beat Penn also who is an amzing fighter........there is no welter weight class in pride so how about you tell us smart ass who he could fight....I think he is goign to lose to St-Pierre and I hate hughes but dont mock his talent because you know nothing.....so prove me wrong give 5 guys in the 170lbs class that ius better they some of the guys he beat lol arrogant prick


They dont need to be in 170, they can be lower and still kick his ass

GSP
Gomi would kill him
Ishida would kill him
Filho would dominate him (but hes 185, so you say that doesn't cound)


Well hell, let just say anyone from the Bushido tourny that just happend (or the last 3 rounds mind you would KILL HUGHES)

hughes would fall into that class with Gomi (who is the camp and beats on guys who are 205, so to say hughes is awesome is a HUGE mistake.)


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> Your a can Sherk has fought some good fighters.......you tell me how Sherk is a chump when he is little weight champ and last all 5 rounds with the best. Sherk will be light weight champ for a long time.....why dont you tell me who is ready to beat sherk right now Mr I know everything about mma...


lol, well hes the best of the cans. UFC is pretty much the cans of the mma. I have been saying this since i got in these fourms. Yes i like UFC, its fun to watch at times. But the fighters dont have the emotion to want to win. They don't go on the attack and i have seen fights where the REF is telling them to fight..... thats sad.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

daman5 said:


> lol, well hes the best of the cans. UFC is pretty much the cans of the mma. I have been saying this since i got in these fourms. Yes i like UFC, its fun to watch at times. But the fighters dont have the emotion to want to win. They don't go on the attack and i have seen fights where the REF is telling them to fight..... thats sad.


so your calling chuck liddell a can?


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

TKOSPIKE said:


> so your calling chuck liddell a can?


No, Chuck is cool, Anderson Silva is cool, GSP is cool, Tank Abbot is cool hehe, ummmmmmmmmm theres prolly some other good guys, but thats all i can think off right now


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

daman5 said:


> They dont need to be in 170, they can be lower and still kick his ass
> 
> GSP
> Gomi would kill him
> ...


lol YOu are a retard honestly man...I didn't know someone out there could be so clueless about MMA......listen I asked you to prove me guys in the 170 pound class that could beat him besides Gsp....and you come up with gomi a guy who fights in pride at 160 he would probably beat him but he wont move up to that weight class.....Paulo Filho is amazing but these guys will be too weak if they drop too much weight you idiot they naturally weight 200 and over and cut down to 185......that would just be dumb.....now once again little one...your like a little kid I have to repeat myself too ove and over again I said guys who will resonably be able to cut to that weight class and people in his category you moron


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> lol YOu are a retard honestly man...I didn't know someone out there could be so clueless about MMA......listen I asked you to prove me guys in the 170 pound class that could beat him besides Gsp....and you come up with gomi a guy who fights in pride at 160 he would probably beat him but he wont move up to that weight class.....Paulo Filho is amazing but these guys will be too weak if they drop too much weight you idiot they naturally weight 200 and over and cut down to 185......that would just be dumb.....now once again little one...your like a little kid I have to repeat myself too ove and over again I said guys who will resonably be able to cut to that weight class and people in his category you moron


You have to think realistically here.....lol


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> lol YOu are a retard honestly man...I didn't know someone out there could be so clueless about MMA......listen I asked you to prove me guys in the 170 pound class that could beat him besides Gsp....and you come up with gomi a guy who fights in pride at 160 he would probably beat him but he wont move up to that weight class.....Paulo Filho is amazing but these guys will be too weak if they drop too much weight you idiot they naturally weight 200 and over and cut down to 185......that would just be dumb.....now once again little one...your like a little kid I have to repeat myself too ove and over again I said guys who will resonably be able to cut to that weight class and people in his category you moron


See this is where you become a moron, all thoes fighers from pride that i was saying..... FIGHT IN THE SAME WEIGHT CLASS, they all fight eachother, so gomi at his weight beats on a guy whos 185. call me a nub, atleast know what you are talking about before hand. Matt hughes would fall into gomi's weight class if he were to fight in pride. Gomi would OWN hughes. AHAHA call me stupid, atleast know the weightclasses before you start talking about them.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

well if anyone watched all access last night matt said that he is really good friends will gsp and he says that is what he dose with all his friends.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> You have to think realistically here.....lol


You really don't know what you are talking about. If you think the only weight classes are what UFC says they are. Larger weight classes means that you have to fight fighters from different sizes, which makes it tougher and harder to win. Less chance of fighting cans, like matt hughes usually does.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> well if anyone watched all access last night matt said that he is really good friends will gsp and he says that is what he dose with all his friends.



Umm, what?


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> Your a can Sherk has fought some good fighters.......you tell me how Sherk is a chump when he is little weight champ and last all 5 rounds with the best. Sherk will be light weight champ for a long time.....why dont you tell me who is ready to beat sherk right now Mr I know everything about mma...



BJ Penn will own him for the belt!

NaChOmAmA

P.S. Sherk is a can!


----------



## lfaris (Oct 15, 2006)

everytime i see a post from daman5 i want to throw my computer out the window because the post are so dumb but this arrogant prick thinks HE is the one with the good points. DUDE YOU ARE TOO STUPID TO EVEN REALIZE THAT YOU DONT KNOW SHIT!!!!!!!!! ONLY A COMPLETE DUBMASS LOOKS AT YOUR POST AND DOSENT SEE HOW UTTERLY STUPID THEY ARE. how can you say he fights cans??? what does this mean that aside from the 4 or 5 fighters you mentioned everyone else in the world is a can at that weight?? and for gsp he already lost but you try to make it sound like an armbar isnt a legit way to win a fight. and your fat boy penn wont beat sherk because he is too lazy and he has no heart!!!


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

daman5 said:


> You really don't know what you are talking about. If you think the only weight classes are what UFC says they are. Larger weight classes means that you have to fight fighters from different sizes, which makes it tougher and harder to win. Less chance of fighting cans, like matt hughes usually does.



I Know exactly what im talking about.......each division has to weigh a certain amount a guy like filho who naturally walks around 210 will not cut 40 lbs and fight at 170 idiot its not done they will cut to a weight were they feel comfortable.....guys like matt hughes who walk around 180-190 cut to the the 170 biggers guys now cut as low as 185 where they feel comfortable but cutting too much weight will make them lose muscle and energy.I dont think you know alot about who these guys make weight do you. I have witnessed it lots of times...so your the one that knows nothing....the guys from pride bushido would move down to 170......lol you make me laugh buddy honestly


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

lfaris said:


> everytime i see a post from daman5 i want to throw my computer out the window because the post are so dumb but this arrogant prick thinks HE is the one with the good points. DUDE YOU ARE TOO STUPID TO EVEN REALIZE THAT YOU DONT KNOW SHIT!!!!!!!!! ONLY A COMPLETE DUBMASS LOOKS AT YOUR POST AND DOSENT SEE HOW UTTERLY STUPID THEY ARE. how can you say he fights cans??? what does this mean that aside from the 4 or 5 fighters you mentioned everyone else in the world is a can at that weight?? and for gsp he already lost but you try to make it sound like an armbar isnt a legit way to win a fight. and your fat boy penn wont beat sherk because he is too lazy and he has no heart!!!


are you new to this sport?


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

lfaris said:


> everytime i see a post from daman5 i want to throw my computer out the window because the post are so dumb but this arrogant prick thinks HE is the one with the good points. DUDE YOU ARE TOO STUPID TO EVEN REALIZE THAT YOU DONT KNOW SHIT!!!!!!!!! ONLY A COMPLETE DUBMASS LOOKS AT YOUR POST AND DOSENT SEE HOW UTTERLY STUPID THEY ARE. how can you say he fights cans??? what does this mean that aside from the 4 or 5 fighters you mentioned everyone else in the world is a can at that weight?? and for gsp he already lost but you try to make it sound like an armbar isnt a legit way to win a fight. and your fat boy penn wont beat sherk because he is too lazy and he has no heart!!!


Well said i want to throw my computer also evertime this retard posts


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

If you look at who sherk has fought...you will find that you will not recognize most of them...id say about 90 - 95 percent of his wins are over worse cans than himself. Most of the records of the people he has beaten are 4-5-2 or 6-5-1, and the occassional 10 - 3 guy...who is still unheard of.

Sean has only fought 5 guys of any merit.

Karo Parisyan (who i hate) and beat him 2 times
Matt Hughes (who i hate) and lost
GSP (who i love) and lost
then Nick Diaz and Ken Flo who are both just as strong and got lay and gayed.

So there you have it folks...Sean has beaten a bunch of cans to pad his record. He couldnt even finish ken flo...like come on! If you are sitting on top of a guy for 25 ****ing minutes...youd better be able to finish him...especially if you name is "The Muscle SharK"

NaChOmAmA


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

daman5 said:


> are you new to this sport?


NO I dont think he is but we all no you are


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> NO I dont think he is but we all no you are


Lol, coming from a guy who can only name 3-4 fighters who are good and fought sherk....

man you really need to be more diverse when it come to come backs.. they are getting old.

I know you might get pissy when i post, but i back it up with numbers. 

Tito, Hughes, Shrek ....... are just the BEST of cans, with some good beats. But put them up against consistant good fighters, and i bet their record would drop quickly. And then all you trads would be like.. ohh i dont like him anymore. You jump on the ban wagon because he won the title. AHAHA


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

Nacho, you do you like? Seems like you don't care for half of the talent in UFC. So why watch it? Just to come online like a know it all and talk shit about being cans or beating cans to pad their record? Are you really ignorant enough to think they only fight guys to pad their record? Sounds like someone that will always ***** about fighters they don't like. I like Sherk, and hughes.......not because of their records. You can call me an idiot or one of those other ignorant internet terms such as noob, nub, or gnub as I have seen it written:laugh: I don't care. Fact is, you still come online just to whine and ***** about some guy you don't like so you try to make them look like they don't deserve where they are. It really just shows us all how little of a lif you must have if that is all the better you can come up with. You can come on with your opinion and present it as fact, but we all know you and others like you are just blowhards that don't like guys that are honest or successful in the UFC. the same guys that ifGSP wins will be online talking about how great he is, but if he loses will have excuses for it.


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> If you look at who sherk has fought...you will find that you will not recognize most of them...id say about 90 - 95 percent of his wins are over worse cans than himself. Most of the records of the people he has beaten are 4-5-2 or 6-5-1, and the occassional 10 - 3 guy...who is still unheard of.
> 
> Sean has only fought 5 guys of any merit.
> 
> ...


alot fighters have fought guys that are not well known thats why they become the best........lol wow your just as dumb as daman5 because you like defending him also...your just as clueless as he is......you think jeremy horn who has fought over 100 times fight guys like matt lindlands caliber all the time and you think franklin or hughes or penn or Gomi or filho have faught all top notch fighters I dont think so but sherk has beaten alot of great fighters to be were he has to be.....


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> alot fighters have fought guys that are not well known thats why they become the best........lol wow your just as dumb as daman5 because you like defending him also...your just as clueless as he is......you think jeremy horn who has fought over 100 times fight guys like matt lindlands caliber all the time and you think franklin or hughes or penn or Gomi or filho have faught all top notch fighters I dont think so but sherk has beaten alot of great fighters to be were he has to be.....



you keep saying great fighters...but you have failed to mention a single one.

Yea man Sean Sherk rules man! hes beaten tons of great fighters...
i just posted the fighters he has beaten...and none of them are all the great.

Nice try though

NaChOmAmA

PS You can stop calling me names anytime now dude...grow up.


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> Nacho, you do you like? Seems like you don't care for half of the talent in UFC. So why watch it? Just to come online like a know it all and talk shit about being cans or beating cans to pad their record? Are you really ignorant enough to think they only fight guys to pad their record? Sounds like someone that will always ***** about fighters they don't like. I like Sherk, and hughes.......not because of their records. You can call me an idiot or one of those other ignorant internet terms such as noob, nub, or gnub as I have seen it written:laugh: I don't care. Fact is, you still come online just to whine and ***** about some guy you don't like so you try to make them look like they don't deserve where they are. It really just shows us all how little of a lif you must have if that is all the better you can come up with. You can come on with your opinion and present it as fact, but we all know you and others like you are just blowhards that don't like guys that are honest or successful in the UFC. the same guys that ifGSP wins will be online talking about how great he is, but if he loses will have excuses for it.


Well said man I was just saying that but you beat me too it it's guys like nacho libre and Daman5 that I hate having debates with because there are know it all little shits that know nothing about mma.....they search real quick on sherdog for annswers and records and debate before knowing all the facts.....hurry up boys go check sherdog muxt be yor favorite site.....


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

daman5 said:


> Tito, Hughes, Shrek ....... are just the BEST of cans, with some good beats. But put them up against consistant good fighters, and i bet their record would drop quickly. And then all you trads would be like.. ohh i dont like him anymore. You jump on the ban wagon because he won the title. AHAHA


 You bet their record would drop quickly? Isn't that true for all fighters?


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> you keep saying great fighters...but you have failed to mention a single one.
> 
> Yea man Sean Sherk rules man! hes beaten tons of great fighters...
> i just posted the fighters he has beaten...and none of them are all the great.
> ...


Well what do you think parysian is chop liver......anyone who makes it to the uFC deserves to be a good fighter. You seem to know nothing about sherk or as a matter of fact nothing about mma.......Jeremy horn is not a champ and a great fighter...get thru your thick head that you dont need to be a champion to be a great fighter......linland is amazing......Sobral is a great fighter and he lost to chuck....tito is a great fighter........why dont you tell me what a great fighter is. If a guy has one a record of 32-2-1 in my eys he is a great fighter......sherk has fought in japan also and all over the world. Anderson was a great fighter even before he came to the ufc before anyone ever knew who he was.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> Nacho, you do you like? Seems like you don't care for half of the talent in UFC. So why watch it? Just to come online like a know it all and talk shit about being cans or beating cans to pad their record? Are you really ignorant enough to think they only fight guys to pad their record? Sounds like someone that will always ***** about fighters they don't like. I like Sherk, and hughes.......not because of their records. You can call me an idiot or one of those other ignorant internet terms such as noob, nub, or gnub as I have seen it written:laugh: I don't care. Fact is, you still come online just to whine and ***** about some guy you don't like so you try to make them look like they don't deserve where they are. It really just shows us all how little of a lif you must have if that is all the better you can come up with. You can come on with your opinion and present it as fact, but we all know you and others like you are just blowhards that don't like guys that are honest or successful in the UFC. the same guys that ifGSP wins will be online talking about how great he is, but if he loses will have excuses for it.


No im just against people who think the UFC rules. That is the true ignorance in the situation. People actually believing that UFC is the be all and end all of MMA. Sure UFC started MMA...but Pride took it over and has ruled it since! 

Oh yea, just for the record...I have a life...im just at work getting paid to argue with you...so I dont think that puts me in the catagory of having no life.

NaChOmAmA


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> You bet their record would drop quickly? Isn't that true for all fighters?


lol they still dont understand that


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> You bet their record would drop quickly? Isn't that true for all fighters?


Yes and no, if you fight good fighters all the time, and are a decent fighter then when you fight cans your record will increase.

If you fight cans, with a few good matches that doesnt make you amazing, it makes you far from it.

Matt Hughes is 40-4, makes ya think how the hell did he get a record like that.

Most pride fighters are high 20's and 4-6, and they are considereded good, how the hell did matt hughes figth so many "great" people, and why the hell is no one else trying to take him on?

Because UFC is a joke in the MMA world, its hard for you tards to see it, because its all you see.... but IFL i think is broadcasted in the USA, watch it you can see how some of these fighers will fight.

and IFL is nothing compared to Pride, and Vale Tudo (which i dont think is running anymore) and now im starting to hear about his "Rings" league...... sounds intresting, going to see if i can get it here. w00ts


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> No im just against people who think the UFC rules. That is the true ignorance in the situation. People actually believing that UFC is the be all and end all of MMA. Sure UFC started MMA...but Pride took it over and has ruled it since!
> 
> Oh yea, just for the record...I have a life...im just at work getting paid to argue with you...so I dont think that puts me in the catagory of having no life.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


NO one ever said UFC is the best mma organisation...there are good fighter all over the world in different organizations you are just jumping to conclusions now buddy. Yes pride does have all in all better fighters I beleive and more talent but none of those guys are going to leave pride.....but you can't also think they all the guys in pride can just come in the ufc and demolish everyone......maybe one day it will happen pride vs UFC


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> Well what do you think parysian is chop liver......anyone who makes it to the uFC deserves to be a good fighter. You seem to know nothing about sherk or as a matter of fact nothing about mma.......Jeremy horn is not a champ and a great fighter...get thru your thick head that you dont need to be a champion to be a great fighter......linland is amazing......Sobral is a great fighter and he lost to chuck....tito is a great fighter........why dont you tell me what a great fighter is. If a guy has one a record of 32-2-1 in my eys he is a great fighter......sherk has fought in japan also and all over the world. Anderson was a great fighter even before he came to the ufc before anyone ever knew who he was.



I knew Silva before the UFC
I love Jeremy Horn
I love Fedor
I love Cro Cop
I love Big Nog
I love Shogun
I love GSP

I have a lot of fighters in my signature that I like.

You can have a great record and all that jazz...but it still doesnt mean I have to think they are good or deserve to be falsely worshipped by the ignorant american MMA fans. UFC IS NOT THE TOP ORGANIZATION!

and NEVER EVER have I said that you need to be a champ to be good. I think most of the UFC champs suck and dont deserve to be called WORLD champs...


NaChOmAmA


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> NO one ever said UFC is the best mma organisation...there are good fighter all over the world in different organizations you are just jumping to conclusions now buddy. Yes pride does have all in all better fighters I beleive and more talent but none of those guys are going to leave pride.....but you can't also think they all the guys in pride can just come in the ufc and demolish everyone......maybe one day it will happen pride vs UFC


But to say Sean Sherk is good is an understatment, when you are talking around the world.

The title he has around his waist should only be labled as an american title, not the world title.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes I agree that not all the fighters in Pride are amazing either...

I am just trying to end the UFC worship...TUF fighters are a bunch of jokes. Most of the UFC fighters are chumps...sorry to say it...and sorry to burst all your bubbles. 

NaChOmAmA


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Oh yea, just for the record...I have a life...im just at work getting paid to argue with you...so I dont think that puts me in the catagory of having no life.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


 Me too...........I am VP of a small company....so I do this shit all the time:laugh: 


I can understand arguing about UFC being the end all. I don't think it is the end all. For me, I am all for the UFC. I am American, and I have been watchign UFC. I don't get into Pride as much because I don't see or hear as much about it. I didn't knwo shit about Pride until I joined this site. So in my eyes in a way UFC is the end all. I don't go around bashing the fighters though just because I don't like them UFC or Pride fighters. As far as Pride Ruling MMA, that is a matter of opinion. In the US, I doubt it rules, yet either does UFC. I don't understand the point in trying to argue your opinion on which is better and whether or not a fighter is great or not. No matter who Hughes has fought, he is obviously not bad. Same with Penn, GSP, or any other in the UFC. They were all just ok at one time, and they were all considered to be cans or possible cans at one time or another.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Yes I agree that not all the fighters in Pride are amazing either...
> 
> I am just trying to end the UFC worship...TUF fighters are a bunch of jokes. Most of the UFC fighters are chumps...sorry to say it...and sorry to burst all your bubbles.
> 
> NaChOmAmA


 Sorry to say, but you will never end this so called worship. It is no worse than the Pride worship. It is all a matter of opinion. not fact that everyone is stating. The UFC fighters are just as much of chumps as Pride fighters. It all depends on who you like more. No bubble bursted here.........this is the internet where people come on and state their opinions. If this is all anyone can come up with, then who cares. Obviously not much of it is true, or else this site would not exist to complain about the organizations to begin with:laugh:


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> I knew Silva before the UFC
> I love Jeremy Horn
> I love Fedor
> I love Cro Cop
> ...


ok well GSP is an amzing fighter and has great skills...you think he fought all known fighters with his 12-1 record know man he is my second favorite fighter because i know how hard he trains and how bad he wants to be the champ and he deserves it just as much as hughes does as well. GSP used to fight in the TKO organisation man and had to climb up to be noticed like all other fighters.......I have friends who fight in the UFC and THe IFL and TKO and in my eyes they are all great fighters because they train hard all have winning records to show it. Look at Sam hands odf stone stout....i know him personally as I used to train in london and lots of people dont know who he is or wouldn't say he is a great fighter but he hasn't beat the best in the whole world but he is definately there. NOt everyone is going to fight the best of the best everytime but that doesn't mean they aren't good fighters.....pisses me off when people say they are nobody's........daman5 and nachomama if you want to spare with mark hominick chris horodecki and sam stout and say they are not great fighters you will change your mind when you have been there and seen they fight and destroy golden glove boxers/wrestlers.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> Me too...........I am VP of a small company....so I do this shit all the time:laugh:
> I can understand arguing about UFC being the end all. I don't think it is the end all. For me, I am all for the UFC. I am American, and I have been watchign UFC. I don't get into Pride as much because I don't see or hear as much about it. I didn't knwo shit about Pride until I joined this site. So in my eyes in a way UFC is the end all. I don't go around bashing the fighters though just because I don't like them UFC or Pride fighters. As far as Pride Ruling MMA, that is a matter of opinion. In the US, I doubt it rules, yet either does UFC. I don't understand the point in trying to argue your opinion on which is better and whether or not a fighter is great or not. No matter who Hughes has fought, he is obviously not bad. Same with Penn, GSP, or any other in the UFC. They were all just ok at one time, and they were all considered to be cans or possible cans at one time or another.


Well I too thought UFC was the best until I noticed Pride. In Canada, we have the Fight Network...that offers tons of MMA events free all the time...that is how Ive been getting to know fighters from different orgs etc. I just happen to hate the most popular fighters in the UFC because I find them boring and crappy/cheap. Id have to say my 3 least fav fighters are Tito Ortiz, Matt Hughes, and Tim Sylvia...of course those are my CURRENT least favs! Just seems that everyone nut hugs Ortiz for being able to wrestle people to the ground and get a lay and gay decision on them...and everyone nut hugs Matt Hughes because of his Xyience Commercials and how he takes UFC Koolaid...and I know nobody nuthugs Tim Sylvia! so that makes me happy and I love how he crapped his pants!

My point all along is and will always be the same:

I dont like Wrestler only fighters that "specialize" in Ground and Pound because it just seems cheap and stupid to me. If you are actually ground and pounding them...and win the fight by TKO then thats fine. I just find it hard to believe that a fighter as dominant as Sean Sherk could lay on top of a skinny bone rack like Ken Flo for 25 minutes and not beable to punch him out...COME ON! 

Same goes for Tito...he sits on top of Forrest for 15 mins and cant finish him...Tito is strong and should be able to put some SHAZAM behind his punches and end someone who is laying beneath them! 

That is all I am saying. and now we have another gay addition to the UFC with Matt Serra who is the worst of them all!

Thats all I am saying

NaChOmAmA

FINISH YOUR FIGHTS!


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> ok well GSP is an amzing fighter and has great skills...you think he fought all known fighters with his 12-1 record know man he is my second favorite fighter because i know how hard he trains and how bad he wants to be the champ and he deserves it just as much as hughes does as well. GSP used to fight in the TKO organisation man and had to climb up to be noticed like all other fighters.......I have friends who fight in the UFC and THe IFL and TKO and in my eyes they are all great fighters because they train hard all have winning records to show it. Look at Sam hands odf stone stout....i know him personally as I used to train in london and lots of people dont know who he is or wouldn't say he is a great fighter but he hasn't beat the best in the whole world but he is definately there. NOt everyone is going to fight the best of the best everytime but that doesn't mean they aren't good fighters.....pisses me off when people say they are nobody's........daman5 and nachomama if you want to spare with mark hominick chris horodecki and sam stout and say they are not great fighters you will change your mind when you have been there and seen they fight and destroy golden glove boxers/wrestlers.


I love TKO man! and those fighters you are mentioning!
I watched it before it was TKO (UCC)

NaChOmAmA


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> Well I too thought UFC was the best until I noticed Pride. In Canada, we have the Fight Network...that offers tons of MMA events free all the time...that is how Ive been getting to know fighters from different orgs etc. I just happen to hate the most popular fighters in the UFC because I find them boring and crappy/cheap. Id have to say my 3 least fav fighters are Tito Ortiz, Matt Hughes, and Tim Sylvia...of course those are my CURRENT least favs! Just seems that everyone nut hugs Ortiz for being able to wrestle people to the ground and get a lay and gay decision on them...and everyone nut hugs Matt Hughes because of his Xyience Commercials and how he takes UFC Koolaid...and I know nobody nuthugs Tim Sylvia! so that makes me happy and I love how he crapped his pants!
> 
> My point all along is and will always be the same:
> 
> ...


Well you dont know because you probably dont have experience......let me ask you this have you ever trained mma at all probably not......just because someone is bigger or looks tougher doesn't mean they will always dominate.here is what you said: *I just find it hard to believe that a fighter as dominant as Sean Sherk could lay on top of a skinny bone rack like Ken Flo for 25 minutes and not beable to punch him out...COME ON! * and I will tell you why you think like this, sherk is my favorite fighter because he is a hard worker has heart and one tough guy to beat he is strong like a shark but just because florian is a skinny bone he has a black belt in BJJ and one tough guy also he is a master on the ground and that is why sherk had a hard time....florian beat kid cope an amazing kickboxer who looked twice his size. So what I suggest for you is go try some classes out and see for yourelf what I am talking about. you weill have problems with the smallers experienced guys and you will finally understand


----------



## The MuscleShark (Nov 3, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> I love TKO man! and those fighters you are mentioning!
> I watched it before it was TKO (UCC)
> 
> NaChOmAmA


good for you because it was on the fight network.......lol I bet you never watched it before......lol welll im done arguing for today


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

The MuscleShark said:


> Well you dont know because you probably dont have experience......let me ask you this have you ever trained mma at all probably not......just because someone is bigger or looks tougher doesn't mean they will always dominate.here is what you said: *I just find it hard to believe that a fighter as dominant as Sean Sherk could lay on top of a skinny bone rack like Ken Flo for 25 minutes and not beable to punch him out...COME ON! * and I will tell you why you think like this, sherk is my favorite fighter because he is a hard worker has heart and one tough guy to beat he is strong like a shark but just because florian is a skinny bone he has a black belt in BJJ and one tough guy also he is a master on the ground and that is why sherk had a hard time....florian beat kid cope an amazing kickboxer who looked twice his size. So what I suggest for you is go try some classes out and see for yourelf what I am talking about. you weill have problems with the smallers experienced guys and you will finally understand



I understand completly (Except how its called a dominant position and yet the person cant inflict damage or find an opening to hit him a couple good times to create more openings)

No i havent trained MMA...so what! 95 percent of the people on this forum havnt!

I know muscle doesnt mean everything...look at Kevin Randlemen! haha!

I just watch Ortiz and Sean fight...and there are a lot of openings they miss and should capitalize on more often. 

I guess I am just used to watching Pride...with the no stall rule and better rules in general. Ground games are boring in UFC because you cant use all the weapons available to you. Knees and Kicks to downed opponents is much more effective than elbows! 

Tito Ortiz just puts me to sleep! and so did Sherk in that fight with Ken Flo!

NaChOmAmA


----------



## BadHabitBabe (Oct 15, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> well if anyone watched all access last night matt said that he is really good friends will gsp and he says that is what he dose with all his friends.


What show were you watching? He sounded rather pissy to me. Especially about GSP in the ring - the apology was said and Matt still had to be a baby about it. Shame on him. I don't hate the guy and I respect his fighting ability but it's time he was taken down a knotch and learned some humility.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

I am going to return this topic to its original nature, because there's plenty of other places to discuss UFC's "inferiority" or Pride's "supremacy" not to mention other places to debate everything else included in this thread.

So, here we go.

Matt Hughes is a Prick. (Notice this has nothing to do with fighting...)

I agree, he = prick ^ 2.

Enjoy


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Beeno said:


> I am going to return this topic to its original nature, because there's plenty of other places to discuss UFC's "inferiority" or Pride's "supremacy" not to mention other places to debate everything else included in this thread.
> 
> So, here we go.
> 
> ...


I agree sometimes we get way off topic. Especially when people argue. Now about Matt Hughes being a prick. I think he is a prick, but to him it might not be that way. It could be that Matt is just playing his mental game. But either way is seems like he's a prick sometimes.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

I sure hope it is a mind game...

Because if we have a champ that is a prick...what kind of a message is that sending to the fans. As long as you can fight you can be a ***** to people and treat them like garbage.

I dont want that to be the case at all...I think respect and dignity are important things for all people...if we have a bunch of champion assholes...then people will learn that they are assholes and stop liking them. 

I hated Tito before TUF 3...on the show he seemed like a nice guy and a hard worker...so now I just strongly dislike him! not hate!

NaChOmAmA


----------

